# My Wife Meets NY Knicks' Willis Reed and Dick Barnett



## JonSR77 (Mar 15, 2022)

My Wife Meets NY Knicks' Willis Reed and Dick Barnett

My wife works in PR. She gets to meet everyone. Including my sports heroes. Then she comes home and gloats. I never win.

Anyway, from left to right, NY Knick, Willis Reed 6' 9" and then my wife Laurie, 5' 2" and then NY Knick Dick Barnett 6' 5" ---

if you notice Willis Reed had to bend down a bit to get into the shot.

They were there for a charity event, to raise money for sports programs for youth.


But men were ultimate gentlemen and extremely devoted to helping the kids.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> My Wife Meets NY Knicks' Willis Reed and Dick Barnett
> 
> My wife works in PR. She gets to meet everyone. Including my sports heroes. Then she comes home and gloats. I never win.
> 
> ...


Lucky lady! Great photo


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 15, 2022)

You have a very lucky wife.  How awesome of a job.


----------

